# Forums Used for Recent Threads



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I have not been able to see posts made in the Premiere Forum on the Recent Threads section the main page. Is this a setting somewhere for the user, or has the forum not been added to that feed?
Thanks


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Any help?
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

For some reason it appears that forum isn't feeding into the front page.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I noticed this too. Hopefully the problem can be found and corrected because I like to start at the Recent Threads page when visiting TCF.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Still not happening...


----------

